# Tax Summary on Uber Partner



## Valstar (May 26, 2017)

The tax summary for May still hasn't posted for me. Website says one week after the month has passed. Even so when they did post, it was mid month. Its almost the end of the month and still nothing. Did they take that away from us also like they did with printing pay statements? I don't even know how to contact Uber to find out because there is no pre-made question on their useless help section to even ask about it. Is there another way to contact them with questions or does any one else know the answer?


----------



## Valstar (May 26, 2017)

I found a way to ask them. They will no longer be posting monthly tax summaries. They have now taken away our ability to print statements and now monthly tax gross summaries and Uber fees. They are doing every thing they can to hide what they are doing from drivers. Only way now to track gross income is to go into uber partner and add up every single rider payment and fee uber takes. Which is a PITA to do. I thought they were trying to improve their image not make it worse.

If you need a pay statement to show proof of income you are sh** out of luck. Tracking your gross income just became very hard. Its pretty obvious what they are up to but they will never admit it.


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

Valstar said:


> I found a way to ask them. They will no longer be posting monthly tax summaries. They have now taken away our ability to print statements and now monthly tax gross summaries and Uber fees. They are doing every thing they can to hide what they are doing from drivers. Only way now to track gross income is to go into uber partner and add up every single rider payment and fee uber takes. Which is a PITA to do. I thought they were trying to improve their image not make it worse.
> 
> If you need a pay statement to show proof of income you are sh** out of luck. Tracking your gross income just became very hard. Its pretty obvious what they are up to but they will never admit it.


You need to realize that your'e an independent business person. Only you are responsible for keeping your books. NEVER let another business or person have control over YOUR bookkeeping. Uber can't give you a "pay statement" because they don't "pay" you. You pay yourself from the gross payments that your business receives.


----------



## Valstar (May 26, 2017)

I appreciate your response. I understand completely that we are self-employed. The problem is making it hard for us to keep records by not allowing us to print these statements and tax summaries that make it easier for us to keep records. It means we have to go in and manually write down every single trip to get a summary of a fare an Uber fees. That is what I'm complaining about. It's also about taking something away from us they had already been giving us to make it easier to track earnings. Also what if we get audited and we have to prove the trips we made for mileage deductions. If we can't print this to send to the IRS then what are we to do. You are correct about having a pay statement as a pay stub for proof of income I stand corrected on that.


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

Valstar said:


> I appreciate your response. I understand completely that we are self-employed. The problem is making it hard for us to keep records by not allowing us to print these statements and tax summaries that make it easier for us to keep records. It means we have to go in and manually write down every single trip to get a summary of a fare an Uber fees. That is what I'm complaining about. It's also about taking something away from us they had already been giving us to make it easier to track earnings. Also what if we get audited and we have to prove the trips we made for mileage deductions. If we can't print this to send to the IRS then what are we to do. You are correct about having a pay statement as a pay stub for proof of income I stand corrected on that.


Here's what you need:
1* Mileage log* that you keep every day - it is the only record the IRS will accept in an audit as proof of your trips. (I've been using TripLog for my tax business and it's working well)
2. Record of *other expenses* (easy if you use a credit or debit card for purchases)
3. *Deposits *from Uber to your checking account (Your 1099 total minus your total deposits = total fees)
4.* Reimbursements* for tolls etc... should be accounted for because reimbursements are not deductible.

If you count on Uber to keep your bookkeeping it can come back to haunt you. In addition to the issues you discussed Uber could at anytime lock you out of your account leaving you without access to the records you were planning on using come tax time.


----------



## Mikek999 (May 17, 2017)

UberTaxPro said:


> Here's what you need:
> 1* Mileage log* that you keep every day - it is the only record the IRS will accept in an audit as proof of your trips. (I've been using TripLog for my tax business and it's working well)
> 2. Record of *other expenses* (easy if you use a credit or debit card for purchases)
> 3. *Deposits *from Uber to your checking account (Your 1099 total minus your total deposits = total fees)
> ...


So question... when uber reports my earnings are they going to report what they paid after deducting my lease and fuel payments? Since these are not deductible under the mileage deduction, if they are then they would be under reporting my income.


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

Mikek999 said:


> So question... when uber reports my earnings are they going to report what they paid after deducting my lease and fuel payments? Since these are not deductible under the mileage deduction, if they are then they would be under reporting my income.


No, Uber will 1099 you with *gross *payments made to you. They won't do any bookkeeping for you.


----------

